# I just realised my position can be replaced by a VBA code



## hostelowner (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sitting here at my desk, trying to find the easiest solution to some of these lengthy procedures to certain tedious tasks taking up most of my day.  
What I noticed was that many of my boring tasks taking hours a day, can be automated... imagine coming into work and having the macro pull all your reports and save them to a certain folder, or even print them out according to a simple format.  Or what about setting up reports to follow a string of formulas to automate my sales reports off a single file to create some fantastic graphs and other useful sales reports!!!

I would pay to have this done for me.

At teh same time i'm thinking that for the amount of money paid to me, this could all be automated on a regular basis.  Onehte other hand it could be done in the mornings before i come in and i could focus on other projects.... which is even better

just a thought...


mark


----------



## Norie (Apr 10, 2006)

mark

But VBA code can't write itself.


----------



## hostelowner (Apr 10, 2006)

Norie,

I know, but I thought you were going to help out as you promised?

I guess i'll just need to sit here knowing that... "aw stick a fork in me"


----------



## Norie (Apr 10, 2006)

mark

Am I missing something?

Help out where?


----------



## hostelowner (Apr 10, 2006)

No, I’m only being sarcastic   
Apart from the fact that all board Regulars have been very helpful with my questions in a timely manner, I think you should all be paid... speaking of which...is there a section on Mr. Excel for paid projects? 

(I speak out of jealousy... I'd love to know as much as you peeps about excel.  I think I’ll buy a book or two regarding it.)


----------



## starl (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.mrexcel.com/consult.shtml


----------



## hostelowner (Apr 10, 2006)

NO WAY am i going to ask the DON of Excel. MR.Excel... especially when my username is  MR. sheet...!!?? I think he rather i figure it out myself...

I wonder how much he will ask to make my life easier at work!!? Think he'll do it for free?

"It's not the problem that posses an issue, its describing the issue that posses the problem"

I should learn the language before asking the questions...correct?

thanks


----------



## starl (Apr 10, 2006)

Actually, the requests end up on my desk. Bill's busy teaching classes, writing books, filming Call for Help.

good quote there - very true of many projects that cross my desk.

As for free... eh - that's what these guys are for!


----------



## hostelowner (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks, for the link.

I think I ought to stick to the learning curve a little while longer and see what happens...if I "hit the curb", I'll come to you crawling, you'll be the first to know. 

Plus it would be good practice, and I'll spend less time/money getting my request solid.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: I just realised my position can be replaced by a VBA cod*



> I just realised my position can be replaced by a VBA code


Yes, but can it make coffee?   
Golden tip when making VBA code: be sure that an error creeps in every 3 months or so. The error may not appear too often, because then you are a lousy programmer. And if the error never happens:; you're out of a job...


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 17, 2006)

confusious say: solution in Vba:::: "perhaps better you wlite in VB6, then you patent idea. Then sell idea to company. Make much money . Retire early. Get rich " also I agree with Felix's thought(b.t.d.t. and it works..... even after i got fired. asked back as as a consultant,and charged a fee that made my salary look like pennies)


----------



## absquatulation (Apr 21, 2006)

I also am in a position which over time I've changed to be more automated. 

I'm now in the spot where although I can improve the data I create and make it faster and more meaningful if i do so then I've finished for the day after the first hour or so. 

My cunning plan is to automate everything to make it easier for me, not tell people what I've done, when I'm on holiday leave older versions available so it takes other people hours to do. 

Then with all this free time teach myself Excel. The only problem is I can't find a new well paid job to match my new knowledge on Excel.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 22, 2006)

""My cunning plan is to"   yes Baldric .... all your cunning plans start that way, all of which invariably end in beheading or or public humiliation" quoting Blackadder..... (Brittish joke)


----------



## absquatulation (May 4, 2006)

Ah yes, but my plan is as cunning as a Fox who's been made Master of cunning at Oxford univeristy. 

(Continuation of British Joke - Blackadder 3?)


----------



## whiteghost (May 5, 2006)

"my unenlightened Baldric, was that not the same 'Master of cunning', who, when asked to demonstrate his skills, filled the privvy with  a flammable liquid and rigged the seat with a flintlock? Ahh yes, the poor sod had a curry the previous night and in desperation used the privvy,blowing himself up....and Baldric, I can't be bothered hitting you, so run at the nearrest wll several times" Balckadder quotes


----------

